# Discovered the most wonderful Greek yogurt today



## debbie in seattle (Jul 23, 2016)

It's called Ellenos.   Originated in Australia and is now in Seattle.   Not sure how wildly available it is, but it is the most amazing tasting stuff.   You can buy it at Whole Foods, PCC and a couple of other places.   It's so good, it could be for dessert.    Right now, enjoying Marionberry, next will be Lemon Curd.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Doesn't look it can be purchased in the UK, although there is a Whole Foods here.


----------

